# ADVANCE off-set knives???? opinion??



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I ordered one of these and was wondering if anyone has been using them??

Advance Blue Steel Cool Grip II Off-set Knives


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I have one, I like it for texturing. I can put on an itty-bitty little skip trowel with it...real pretty stuff, but not much call for it.

Otherwise, no offense to those fine folks but I don't much care for it.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I've got a set that I like, and use. They have a little more flex to them than the USG knives. Just depends on your personal prefernce for how stiff you want your knife. I was trained in on offset knives that a guy custom makes around here. They can make a cement trowel look flexible.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I've got the whole set and I can say they're the best for beads and level 5


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I think they are one tool you can get through a career in drywall without and never miss them. Sometimes you just have to bend your wrist. :whistling2:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> I think they are one tool you can get through a career in drywall without and never miss them. Sometimes you just have to bend your wrist. :whistling2:


Have to agree with you not really needed, but it is nice to go flatter at times then a normal knife. You can bend your wrist all you want, but the damn handle will still be in the way without an offset.:whistling2:


----------

